
Wallace Defines ’American Fascism’ (1944) - js2
https://pastebin.com/9JsXyuF9
======
Bostonian
Henry Wallace?
[https://www.conservapedia.com/Henry_A._Wallace](https://www.conservapedia.com/Henry_A._Wallace)

"A sympathizer of the Communist Soviet Union, Wallace was replaced as VP by
the dying President Roosevelt, a Freemason, with fellow Freemason Harry
Truman. Wallace then became Secretary of Commerce, but opposed then-President
Truman on the Cold War, arguing for friendship with the Soviet Union. He was
fired in 1946 by Truman for giving a pro-Soviet Union speech, and then ran as
the Communist-supported Progressive Party candidate against Truman for
President in 1948. The CPUSA took control of Wallace's campaign and he won few
votes."

~~~
js2
> In 1952 [Wallace] published _Where I Was Wrong_ , in which he declared the
> Soviet Union to be "utterly evil".

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henry_A._Wallace](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henry_A._Wallace)

Also:

> Saying that an author lacks the authority to write about a topic is a
> variant of ad hominem.

[http://www.paulgraham.com/disagree.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/disagree.html)

